

MediaTemple Nameservers Down - whyleym
http://status.mediatemple.net/incidents/1973-web-and-email-service-interruption/

======
jp
Half my public infrastructure is down. It could have been a 100%, but I
separated private and business systems last month. Lots of people use MT
because their email and DNS logic is solid. So this is pretty serious for
them. Media Temple was broken into a while back via a Wordpress bug and people
wonder if this is related to that event (HN really needs a "related news"
button). <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2462774>

MT also did a hardware upgrade yesterday. So they are probably a little
stressed right now. <http://status.mediatemple.net/>

~~~
jp
They have fixed the problem and updated the status page. Looks good from here.

------
swombat
Umm, so?

I mean, seriously, I'm not trying to be an arse about it or something, but why
should the hacker population at large give a damn that "some customers [of
MediaTemple] will see interruptions to Web, Mail, and FTP services".

Is it that essential a host? Is everyone here hosting something there? I mean,
I'm sure it's a popular host and everything, but should there be a post every
time some hosting service gets a bit of a hiccup? If so, we might as well
rename this site "Hosting status news".

~~~
charliepark
(not the op)

I don't think posting on HN re: hosts going down is _necessary_ per se, but as
a means of keeping tabs on hosting companies, a post like this is helpful.

When I was looking for a hosting company a few years back, I went with Media
Temple as a hosting company based on the praise given to it by a number of
people whose opinions I respected. I had an absolutely terrible time with
them, switched over to Linode last Friday, and am thrilled that I no longer
have to deal with Media Temple. If I'd seen more critical / dissatisfied posts
about them before I signed on with them, I could have saved myself a lot of
frustration.

